# "Cjiaba"



## bowie

Anybody know if these are worth it or they Russian or chinese on the bay.Item number: 250698352873

thanx bowie


----------



## chris l

Slava were Russian; as I understand it they are now made in China.....

That said, it's pretty d*mn cheap! So if you like it, why not?

Search e*bay for CJIABA . There are lots on offer!


----------



## martinzx

Its defo Chinese the Russiam 23 Jewel auto movement maybe a 2616 2HÂ

[IMG alt="img00072201009021651.jpg"....us/img843/555/img00072201009021651.jpg[/IMG]

like this , if it is its worth it IMHOÂ

ask for a picture of the movement, good luckÂ Â Â :thumbup:


----------



## Vaurien

It's chinese rubbish :taz:


----------



## citizenhell

Claims it's a Russian movement, so if not you could always pursue it after purchase - but at Â£20 inc postage it's not a massive punt even if you just buy it as a beater.


----------



## bowie

chris l said:


> Slava were Russian; as I understand it they are now made in China.....
> 
> That said, it's pretty d*mn cheap! So if you like it, why not?
> 
> Search e*bay for CJIABA . There are lots on offer!





martinzx said:


> Its defo Chinese the Russiam 23 Jewel auto movement maybe a 2616 2HÂ
> 
> [IMG alt="img00072201009021651.jpg"....us/img843/555/img00072201009021651.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> like this , if it is its worth it IMHOÂ
> 
> ask for a picture of the movement, good luckÂ Â Â :thumbup:


Thanks for the reply lads,will ask for a picture of the movement.

bowie


----------



## Vaurien

In China they are reproducing Slava watches, but I think they have no right to use the right brand name: ÑÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð°, so they use that brand: CJIABA, that could deceive forgetful people


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> In China they are reproducing Slava watches, but I think they have no right to use the right brand name: ÑÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð°, so they use that brand: CJIABA, that could deceive forgetful peopleÂ Â


Sounds like they are deliberately out to deceive, Â are they using Russian movements or copies of Russian movements? I was reading somewhere that there copy movements are not even plated so they will rust .Â


----------



## Chascomm

martinzx said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> In China they are reproducing Slava watches, but I think they have no right to use the right brand name: ÑÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð°, so they use that brand: CJIABA, that could deceive forgetful peopleÂ Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they are deliberately out to deceive, Â are they using Russian movements or copies of Russian movements? I was reading somewhere that there copy movements are not even plated so they will rust .Â
Click to expand...

I'm not aware of anybody copying russian movements. Also, where movement designs have been copied in China it is generally not for the purpose of creating fakes. Usually a fake will contain the cheapest movement that the faker can obtain e.g. DG28 in fake Rolex, Chinese Standard movement in fake Vostok.

Here's some info about clone movements:

http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wiki/index.php?title=Clone_Movements

and here's a brief summary about Slava Sozvezdie watches:

http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wiki/index.php?title=Slava_Sozvezdie


----------



## bowie

this is the reply i got from him,also had a look at feedback but are private sales?Hi,

The watch manufacturer is CJIABA and they are Russian. Sorry don't have a pic. of the movement.

There is a number on rear , GAO7194 Does this help?

Regards,

bowie


----------



## martinzx

Chascomm said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> In China they are reproducing Slava watches, but I think they have no right to use the right brand name: ÑÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð°, so they use that brand: CJIABA, that could deceive forgetful peopleÂ Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they are deliberately out to deceive, Â are they using Russian movements or copies of Russian movements? I was reading somewhere that there copy movements are not even plated so they will rust .Â
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not aware of anybody copying russian movements.Â Â Also, where movement designs have been copied in China it is generally not for the purpose of creating fakes.Â Â Usually a fake will contain the cheapest movement that the faker can obtain e.g. DG28 in fake Rolex, Chinese Standard movement in fake Vostok.
> 
> Here's some info about clone movements:
> http://www.tractioni...Clone_Movements
> 
> and here's a brief summary about Slava Sozvezdie watches:
> http://www.tractioni...Slava_Sozvezdie
Click to expand...

Thanks Chascomm for the great info, it realy helps shed some much needed light into the situation

Quote from Wiki: Some time in the late 1990s, representatives of a possibly Chinese or Hong Kong company approached the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory, makers of the well-known â€˜Slavaâ€™ watches, with a request to use the Slava name. In order to keep the products distinct, the brand name Ð¡Ð›ÐÐ'Ð (Slava) was to be written in a different style, with an additional name Ð¡Ð¾Ð·Ð²ÐµÐ·Ð´Ð¸Ðµ (Sozvezdie) beneath it. The factory agreed to licence the name. It is rumoured that the factory director at the time had shares in the company making the application. Since that time, permission has been withdrawn...............

That sounds abot right !! lol

Best Regards

martin


----------



## martinzx

bowie said:


> this is the reply i got from him,also had a look at feedback but are private sales?Hi,
> 
> The watch manufacturer is CJIABA and they are Russian. Sorry don't have a pic. of the movement.
> 
> There is a number on rear , GAO7194 Does this help?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> bowie


If he s unwilling to post a picture, that would put me off, the number means nothing to me.

I think it will be a Chinese movementÂ

BR

Martin


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is the reply i got from him,also had a look at feedback but are private sales?Hi,
> 
> The watch manufacturer is CJIABA and they are Russian. Sorry don't have a pic. of the movement.
> 
> There is a number on rear , GAO7194 Does this help?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> bowie
> 
> 
> 
> If he s unwilling to post a picture, that would put me off, the number means nothing to me.
> 
> I think it will be a Chinese movementÂ
> 
> BR
> 
> Martin
Click to expand...

me too: +1

Maybe he's simply ignorant, but he's saying a falsity: If the manufacturer is CJIABA, they are NOT Russian.

:thumbsdown:


----------

